# Is there a fungus among us?



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

Noticed this rusty leaf on one of my clones and was wondering could it be a fungus?  These clones are under a plant light in my MBR so they are not exposed to high humidity. I’ve been adding veg nutes with each watering ph between 6.3 and 6.5. The clones are only a few weeks old. The other plants do not have this problem but I don’t want it to spread to them. this area is easier to see under the colored lights. I have also added cal mag with each watering


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Does not look like a fungus to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Is your PH on point 6.5 - 6.8 for soil?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is your PH on point 6.5 - 6.8 for soil?


I have a ph meter that you stick in the dirt that reads 6.5 but I’ve not measured any run off. I usually don’t water enough to get measurable run off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

Please don't take this wrong but those PH meters that you stick in the ground are very unreliable and not very accurate.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a ph meter that you stick in the dirt that reads 6.5 but I’ve not measured any run off. I usually don’t water enough to get measurable run off.


Those meter are not very accurate , PH may be off.
Amazon sells cheap ph meters to start with and you can go more expensive if you really get into it.
I used cheap ones at 1st and then more up to a Blue Lab version Pricey....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Subgal   Click the above Amazon link


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Please don't take this wrong but those PH meters that you stick in the ground are very unreliable and not very accurate.


I’m sure. I got it for Christmas. Also has a light meter and water meter. I’ve used it for the water meter only to compare each plant for dryness but the soil must be perfectly wet to even get a PH reading at all. I will over water a bit to get a more appropriate runoff reading next time I feed them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure. I got it for Christmas. Also has a light meter and water meter. I’ve used it for the water meter only to compare each plant for dryness but the soil must be perfectly wet to even get a PH reading at all. I will over water a bit to get a more appropriate runoff reading next time I feed them


Show us your meter
I spent 60 dollars on one like that and it still was crap


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Subgal   Click the above Amazon link


Yes I have one of these. I use it to check everything going into the plants. Just haven’t used it yet to see what’s coming out cause I’ve never watered enough to get measurable runoff. But I will next time I water


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Show us your meter
> I spent 60 dollars on one like that and it still was crap


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2022)

Hard to tell from pic, could that be where water drops got left on leaf?

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I have one of these. I use it to check everything going into the plants. Just haven’t used it yet to see what’s coming out cause I’ve never watered enough to get measurable runoff. But I will next time I water


If in soil you really should do a slurry test of the soil
The runoff will not give a true reading
test is easy








						Soil Ph Slurry Test - Step By Step With Photos
					

Knowing the pH of your growing medium is important from time to time. The soil pH slurry test is the easiest way of finding the true pH level of your soil based growing medium.   For this you'll need:  pH Meter - Cheap Amazon pH Pen - Blue Lab pH Pen - Blue Lab Soil pH Pen Cup or Container -...




					www.thcfarmer.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Hard to tell from pic, could that be where water drops got left on leaf?
> 
> Bubba


I thought that at 1st but looks to be spreading in the affected leaves


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 285551


As we said that meter is not very accurate
Calibrate the yellow pen one before you use it again and try the slurry test
See what numbers come back as, it will rule out PH problems
Could be something else too.
Hard to say at this point,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If in soil you really should do a slurry test of the soil
> The runoff will not give a true reading
> test is easy
> 
> ...


Ok I’ll try this. I didn’t know about the slurry test


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> As we said that meter is not very accurate
> Calibrate the yellow pen one before you use it again and try the slurry test
> See what numbers come back as, it will rule out PH problems
> Could be something else too.
> Hard to say at this point,


How often do you recalibrate your pen?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I’ll try this. I didn’t know about the slurry test


That is why we are here to help you, most people do not do this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How often do you recalibrate your pen?


If I am in an active grow I store the pen soaking in a solution to keep it wet (probes)
If stored the cap will hold a lil solution stored in upright position and should be re wet when it starts to dry. dry probes will ruin the meter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Blue lab pens cost over a hundred dollars


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

Good price here but no need for what you are doing


			https://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-PENPH-Pen-Plant-Germination/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=asc_df_B005POOJHG?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80470559180553&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584070137933559&psc=1


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

My pen died a long time ago. I use my Pool testing kit that has the drops. I test my solution before i add it to the plant and then i test the runoff. Works for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My pen died a long time ago. I use my Pool testing kit that has the drops. I test my solution before i add it to the plant and then i test the runoff. Works for me.


That was going to be another suggestion but to get that color right at 6.7 takes good eyes and one can not be color blind either,
I Very good size grower I know using it on all his plants , and there are a couple LOL
Swares by them test kits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 285551


I had one of those.....cheap and you get what you pay for.   Do yourself a favor and get a better one....I am referring to the yellow piece of crap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> I had one of those.....cheap and you get what you pay for.   Do yourself a favor and get a better one....I am referring to the yellow piece of crap.


Gotta start somewhere , I did always cal before using the cheap ones


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Gotta start somewhere , I did always cal before using the cheap ones


Mine wasn't accurate....I realized because I had to start addy pH up to get it to 6.0.   Never had to ad up before.   Got a decent pen ant that yellow fargin thing was way off calibration.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

My Hanna pens were not bad


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2022)

As a painter, i have very good color vision. The pool test kit works for me and my grows show it. Had a pen and liked it but got tired of calibrating.
I *do not* recommend the test strips.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> As a painter, i have very good color vision. The pool test kit works for me and my grows show it. Had a pen and liked it but got tired of calibrating.
> I *do not* recommend the test strips.


If you can see to do it , great way to save some shekles


----------



## pute (Jan 5, 2022)

A good pen is quick and easy though.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 5, 2022)

pute said:


> A good pen is quick and easy though.




that is what the coffee Shoppe girls said!


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good price here but no need for what you are doing
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bluelab-PENPH-Pen-Plant-Germination/dp/B005POOJHG/ref=asc_df_B005POOJHG?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80470559180553&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584070137933559&psc=1


I have to say that this meter outperformed my expectations. I tried the cheaper ones before i got it. I have it since 2015 and is still working flawlessly. I store it in fertilizer solution around 5.5 ph. I cut the lid of a coffee container to fit it tightly which is very handy to keep hydrated for a long time. It is highly recommended. I do have backup ph drops but I have not had to use them since i got the Bluelab. It needs very little maintenance i calibrate it like once a year just to be sure. I had to contact their customer support once which is really good, and they advised me once on how to clean it with a toothbrush and dish soap because it had slowed down, and it fixed it fast. I give it a slight brushing when i am calibrating.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2022)

zem said:


> I have to say that this meter outperformed my expectations. I tried the cheaper ones before i got it. I have it since 2015 and is still working flawlessly. I store it in fertilizer solution around 5.5 ph. I cut the lid of a coffee container to fit it tightly which is very handy to keep hydrated for a long time. It is highly recommended. I do have backup ph drops but I have not had to use them since i got the Bluelab. It needs very little maintenance i calibrate it like once a year just to be sure. I had to contact their customer support once which is really good, and they advised me once on how to clean it with a toothbrush and dish soap because it had slowed down, and it fixed it fast. I give it a slight brushing when i am calibrating.


Bluie lab needs to sell that


----------

